# Kaley Cuoco - Jimmy Kimmel Live! 09/18/2014



## Jay Cupper (20 Sep. 2014)

178MB 720p h.264 06:55min

Kaley Cuoco - Jimmy Kimmel Live! 09/18/2014




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



185MB 720p h.264 07:18min

Kaley Cuoco - Jimmy Kimmel Live! 09/18/2014
​


----------



## Suicide King (20 Sep. 2014)

Meinen Dank für die heiße Cuoco.


----------



## blackFFM (20 Sep. 2014)

Tolle Einsichten, aber die Frisur finde ich schrecklich.


----------



## ichbinsnur85 (21 Sep. 2014)

Uiuiui!!! Besten Dank!


----------



## Sethos I (21 Sep. 2014)

vielen dank-penny ist sooooo super sexy


----------



## eddi (21 Sep. 2014)

blackFFM schrieb:


> Tolle Einsichten, aber die Frisur finde ich schrecklich.



Wenn man eine Kurzhaarfrisur richtig stylt, kann die auch geil aussehen.

Kaley steht es wunderbar. :thumbup:


----------



## warglkarks (21 Sep. 2014)

Vielen Dank! Ich hatte bei Facebook schon eine Vorschau gesehen, und gehofft, daß du den Auftritt von Kaley postest!


----------



## Banditoo (21 Sep. 2014)

Echt heisses Ouftit - vielen Dank!


----------



## debu (21 Sep. 2014)

Danke dafür!


----------



## Mister_G (21 Sep. 2014)

Wooohoooo! Merci!


----------



## bimmer (22 Sep. 2014)

danke schön!


----------



## Lewan (22 Sep. 2014)

Tolles Outfit, aber die Frisur.....


----------



## lofas (22 Sep. 2014)

Lewan schrieb:


> Tolles Outfit, aber die Frisur.....



Schrecklich:thx:


----------



## looser24 (22 Sep. 2014)

Was für wundervolle einblicke


----------



## KnickKnack1 (22 Sep. 2014)

Besten Dank!


----------



## borstel (22 Sep. 2014)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## realsacha (23 Sep. 2014)

eddi schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Kurzhaarfrisur richtig stylt, kann die auch geil aussehen.
> 
> Kaley steht es wunderbar. :thumbup:





*Nie im Leben!*

:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## FelixMoese (23 Sep. 2014)

Die Frau sieht einfach überall super aus!


----------



## JackAubrey75 (24 Sep. 2014)

Mir gefallen sowohl outfit als auch die Frisur.


----------



## marcelk (24 Sep. 2014)

danke sehr !


----------



## bartender (30 Sep. 2014)

Dankeschön für die tolle Pics.


----------



## Sasuke1945 (25 Jan. 2015)

Mit der neuen Frisur ist sie natürlich noch viel Hübscher, finde ich


----------



## RAZ0R (25 Jan. 2015)

Die Frisur steht ihr zwar, aber längere Haare wären trotzdem zehnmal besser - just MY opinion ;-)


----------



## Punisher (21 Okt. 2015)

hammer
danke


----------



## ChrisPolo (2 Jan. 2016)

beide Links sind down


----------



## Paul2345 (31 Okt. 2016)

:thx: Einfach toll, wenn sie sich in dem Kleid ohne BH vorbeugt, großartige Aussicht! :thumbup:


----------

